# How many days will it take from Biometrics to PPR ?



## strider7 (Jan 18, 2019)

HI all,

I have done my Medical on April 10th and Biometrics on June 10th, '19. My estimated process completion date is 05th October, '19. But there are no updates so far. Usually how long does it take from Biometrics to PPR ? Is the estimated process completion date accurate ? 

Please do share - if you have seen any such delays.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think that there is a set-in-stone timeline that one can follow... there are so many outside factors that can affect how fast (or slow) an application moves through the process.

IIRC, Immigration Canada says that it takes, on average, 6 months for an ITA to be processed and completed, so as long as you are still within that 6 month time frame, you're going to have to be patient and wait for them to update your file.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You have to remember that you are dealing with a government bureaucracy here, and no matter what they say they never actually do anything quickly.


----------



## strider7 (Jan 18, 2019)

Noted - Thanks a lot for your reply. I hope that the application do gets processed soon !!


----------

